# Well, at least I've never done this......



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

I couldn't decided if this should go in _this_ forum or heavy equipment.

The series of photos were called "Darwins Exceptions".

Enjoy!!
http://thechive.com/2012/07/13/darw...-this-36-photos/mini-bucket-loader-faceplant/


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice!:laughing:


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

Funny, but easy to foresee a Christopher Reeve outcome or being crushed to death since the loader could have easily flipped.


----------



## jroberts2 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ouch. I almost rolled my Bobcat 463 last week.


----------

